# best eldar units vs heavily armoured IG



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Guys Using Eldar For The First Time Tomorrow Against My Friends Heavily Armoured Guard Army. Looking For Eldar Players To Give Me Sum Advice On Units I Should B Taking And How To Utilise Them Against Such A Force ( Hel Be Using About 4 Chimeras) All Advice Welcome Thanks


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

jc40kba said:


> Hey Guys Using Eldar For The First Time Tomorrow Against My Friends Heavily Armoured Guard Army. Looking For Eldar Players To Give Me Sum Advice On Units I Should B Taking And How To Utilise Them Against Such A Force ( Hel Be Using About 4 Chimeras) All Advice Welcome Thanks


4 Chimeras aint that heavily armoured. As a guard player I really hate having to deal with my friends eldar when he brings 3 5-8 man squads of firedragons all in waveserpents (or worse falcons with holo fields).


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

sorry i should hav said he will be taking leman russ's aswell as other tanks along with the chimeras i dont hav any fire dragons in my list should i really b taking a couple of squads of these guys?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

now i dont play eldar, but from what i have seen, fire dragons have nasty melta type guns, and melta is the ultimate anti-tank weapon in 5th ed. if you are facing IG, 2 or 3 squads would be essential, being that there are so many vehicles.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

jc40kba said:


> sorry i should hav said he will be taking leman russ's aswell as other tanks along with the chimeras i dont hav any fire dragons in my list should i really b taking a couple of squads of these guys?


Err YES. As long as they have transport bring 3 squads turbo boost them first turn then second turn (the ones that survive) start picking off enemy armour.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

As an eldar player let me say, 6 firedragons plain 96pts, in some form of transport will make enemy armour cry. for under 100pts thats 6 BS4 meltas, and Eldar transports tend to be rather reliable. Just don't expect them to survive once your opponent has a chance to shoot them, and shoot them he will. 

Other than that a few BL's or Missiles on serpents will take apart chims and the BL's can also threaten the russes equally. Another nice trick I've become a fan of is scatter laser outflanking war walkers hitting AV10 rear armour, eith that many shots they can easily take down a russ...however if they fail the pain comes so its a risk 

Remember no matter what you bring however don't run at him head on, it'll be a fast track way to 6ft under. Instead use your speed to threaten a single flank with all your AT, when he redeploys to that flank use your speed to hope over to the other side. 

Panzer


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the comments and advice which will be put into effect. ill let u guys no the outcome of the game tomorrow


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Falcon tanks with fire dragons will melt any tank in the game, when used properly the falcon is a pig to kill, and you can use it to get in close range to the enemy rear armour

Make sure you give your falcon some of the upgrades for survivlbilty, but always try to move as much as possible.

NEVER try to take on a guard gunline in a static shoot out, you will lose. Pick your fights carefully to pick off pockets at a time. 

Scorpian squads are also very good against the infantry, and useful for assulting their lines, their stealth and general sneakyness will see you through if you cover hop


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For troops go for pathfinders. I find that guard armies are very static and do not like moving. Therefore any unit that can spam a 2+ cover save in most cover is a bonus. 

For elites consider scorps with shadowstrike and a biting blade for a good chance of pennning rear russ armour. I say this since destroying infantry stops the guard capturing the objectives 2/3 of missions use nowadays. To back up the pathfinder gunline I take fuegan and some harlequins, who stay in cover and pop out to take out units that move towards you (that be vets in chimeras with melta spam).

I also have found success using wraithlords with BL/EML in cover to assist in popping tanks that do not move towards you. Proof that fire dragons are not needed. Although they are vary helpful.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

what about wraithguard in a serpent for popping tanks? i know fire dragons are alot cheaper and your getting 2d6 for armour pen but the wraithguard with seer counts as troops whats your thoughts ppl?


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

jc40kba said:


> what about wraithguard in a serpent for popping tanks? i know fire dragons are alot cheaper and your getting 2d6 for armour pen but the wraithguard with seer counts as troops whats your thoughts ppl?


Expensive short range troops who will die to Leman Russ Battle cannon shots just as easily as firedragons. The problem with anti-tank is life expectancy therefore I'd suggest keeping it cheap but effective (ie 5 man Fire Dragon) and having them in a transport that is also capable of handing out hits (Wave serpent with BL/EM or Falcon with Holofields spirit stones and BL/EM). With luck this will allow you to threaten six tanks at once with any other transports in your army just adding to the effect.

Another important thing to remember when fighting IG (or anyone for that matter) is target priority. This isn't always attack the biggest or most armoured target but the one that holds the most threat for your army or a lynch pin that helps his whole army (Hydras fall into the first catergory and CCS the second).

Also you could consider reserve denial tactics. Using an Autarch reserve everything and trying to go second (don't even try to steal initiative) forces him into two turns of nothing (though you could put on a very small cheap bait unit to draw him out of position) then you start mass coming on your turn 2. This tactic allows you to take a lot of sting out of the guard (who rely on shooting at you preferably first) and allows you some control over the battlefield.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Strange Dude said:


> Expensive short range troops who will die to Leman Russ Battle cannon shots just as easily as firedragons.


But it would take a Battle Cannon or other high S gun to effectively wound the Wraithguard, whereas Fire Dragons can be reliably lasguned down by a squad or two. Also, most Wraithguard will have a permanent 5+ cover save tagging along with them. They are an expensive option, but they can just as easily down a Monolith or even cause Instant Death on things like a Carnifex (something Fire Dragons can't boast).

However, no mounted squad of Wraithguard can be considered troops, with or without a Spiritseer. In order to be Troops the squad has to be 10 Strong and be led with a Spiritseer, but a Wave Serpent can only carry 5 Wraithguard and 2 other characters.

It's the points cost that really makes Wraithguard less valuable. You are paying double for something that is less effective against most things, more effective against a hand full of things, and moderately tougher. I say moderately because if either unit ends up in close combat you have probably lost them.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

If your seer meets an unfortunate end then your wraithlord and wraithguard units aren't worth the paintjob, pathfinders are a MUST even tanks can have trouble getting them out of there 2+ cover and pinning large squads of guardsmen and using there snipers to take potshots at vehicles is often surprisingly and ridicously effective. Remember guard weakness as well, snipers are the best way to make the whole army break and run from the field crying! Anyway hope i helped, Remember that we Eldar walked the stars while the humans were just crawling out of the sea. Give them hell and good luck!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I once had a good laugh when my Pathfinders got a lucky pen on a pred with all lascannons-and blew it up!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Three squads of Fire Dragons is undeniably effective. Go for the Russes first as unsupported Guard are rather... squishy. Then the Chimeras (If they have'nt gunned you down yet).

Pathfinders should look out for Eradicators/Collossi/Infantry Platoons or Ogryns outflanking.

Midnight


----------

